# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Tìm chỗ uốn ống chính xác.

## anhcos

Mình cần uốn 1 ít ống sắt phi loanh quanh 25~35, dày 1mm, bán kính uốn 120.
Nhưng cần đồng bộ về kích thước nên không uốn bằng máy cơ được. 

Bác nào có máy hay biết chỗ nào uốn ống cnc thì chỉ giúp mình với, loanh quanh SG, BD, Biên hòa là được.
Tks.

----------


## Diyodira

Bác cứ uốn cơ đi, gõ chỉnh sửa đc mà, uốn vài cái mà cnc sợ không có.

----------


## Ga con

Xuống Thủ đức nhờ vả tay Ronaldinho Từ Ngọc Trần, à quên Từ Ngọc Truyện xem sao cụ.

Thanks

----------


## anhcos

Truyện nó có máy mà không có khuôn to như bán kính đang cần, nên tìm xem còn chỗ nào khác không.

----------

